# Stephenson Rocket



## Powder keg (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anybody know if there are plans available for this train engine? I've looked but haven't come up with much. I'd really like to make one. I've liked is ever since I was little. Maybe even some good ine drawings?

Thanks,


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm sure there is one as I've seen a few models of it. Canterbury Lamb is quite close

http://www.modelmakingsupplies.co.uk/new-page-10.htm

https://vault1.secured-url.com/reeves2000/shop_item.asp?sub_cat_id=13

Jason


----------



## John S (Jan 3, 2010)

Or this one.

http://www.myhobbystore.com/product.asp?p=17380


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 3, 2010)

Or even "Northumbrian" that is being covered in the current issues.

Knew I'd seen a Rocket model, this one is solid silver but I have seen some in the usual yellow.

Or this one at the Model Engineers exhibition a few weeks ago, only about 6" long, bit small for my liking

Mention of drawings here

Jason


----------



## Alan J. Richer (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a set of plans from LBSC for a Rocket-esque engine he did called Rainhill. The plans are not at all his usual words and music - the originals run to maybe 8 printed pages total - but for an experienced modeler they're more than sufficient.

I have a half-built one sitting on my pile of finish-it-eventually models - gave up on it because of the wheels (was going to do them as solid disks and decided that would look awful, but couldn't find decent spoked ones).

The plans I got were from UK - cost me a total of about 8 quid mailed to my door.

            Alan


----------



## rklopp (Jan 3, 2010)

There's a book by Michael R. Bailey and John P. Glithero, The Engineering and History of Rocket ([UK] National Railway Museum. 2000), with enough drawings, sketches, paintings, and photos, from which you could pull together a decent set of plans of your own. I recommend the book.


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 4, 2010)

> I have a set of plans from LBSC for a Rocket-esque engine he did called Rainhill.



The "Northumbrian" that I mentioned above is a more upto date version of Rainhill and uses the same castings. It would be quite easy to use this as the base mechanical design and embelish it to look more like Rocket.

Jason


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's one i built earlier(much eairlier),It is Rainhill by LBSC about 45 years old now.
Don


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow. That's a beautiful job. Excellent detail and finish. Very nice.


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Zee


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah, that's simply amazing. What gauge is it?


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldn't mind building one of these 

I've looked for plans but with no luck


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the input!!! I'll try and get me a copy of that book. Maybe start drawing up some of the parts.


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 5, 2010)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Ah, that's simply amazing. What gauge is it?


It's 3 1/2" gauge
Don


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 5, 2010)

> I wouldn't mind building one of these
> 
> I've looked for plans but with no luck



Not only plans but castings as well ;D
http://www.ateliermb.ch/shops/gussteile/ch/contents/en-uk/d12.html

And a nicely built example
http://www.eckartkercher.de/index_seiten/Locomotion.htm

Also check out this guys build logs, its the link at the top beginning with "B"

Jason


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 5, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Not only plans but castings as well ;D
> http://www.ateliermb.ch/shops/gussteile/ch/contents/en-uk/d12.html
> 
> And a nicely built example
> ...



It's not the same engine ;D


----------



## ondriff (May 29, 2013)

Hi There, Do you know if anybody has come up with any plans for Stephensons rocket,I started it 40years ago with plans from MAP,I think it stands for allied plans services but I don'think they exist anymore,I would be interested if anybody knows where you could purchase any plans regards.  Ondriff


----------



## RonGinger (May 29, 2013)

> I started it 40years ago with plans from MAP,I think it stands for allied plans services but I don'think they exist anymore


The name MAP is gone, but all the plans are still available from the current owners of MODEL ENGINEER. The company has changed hds a few times, but they keep selling the old plans.

See http://www.myhobbystore.co.uk/product/17344/stephensons-rocket-lo958 for Rocket- it is 12.50 pounds


----------



## ondriff (May 30, 2013)

Many thanks for the information I will get on to that tomorrow bed time here now ,thanks once again .   Ondriff


----------



## Jasonb (May 30, 2013)

Noiteon if you are still looking in there are now drawings for the Trevithick engine you liked.

http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Trevithick_de_Waal.html


----------



## ausdier (May 30, 2013)

RonGinger said:


> The name MAP is gone, but all the plans are still available from the current owners of MODEL ENGINEER. The company has changed hds a few times, but they keep selling the old plans.
> 
> See http://www.myhobbystore.co.uk/product/17344/stephensons-rocket-lo958 for Rocket- it is 12.50 pounds


 
Unfortunatly Not a working model as per the sites info. 

"General arrangement drawings in 1-1/2in to 1ft scale. By Martin Evans. These drawings provide excellent external detail, but do not include internal details for construction of a working model."


----------



## Noitoen (May 30, 2013)

Jasonb said:


> Noiteon if you are still looking in there are now drawings for the Trevithick engine you liked.http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Trevithick_de_Waal.html



Thanks  just in time. Finishing my home shop and almost ready to start a new project. I had a plastic kit when I was a kid but the "real thing" is much better.


----------



## Richard Carlstedt (May 30, 2013)

Yes, There are plans.
They may be gotten from the British Science Museum at Kensington ( London).
I bought them from the museum about 20 - 30 years ago.
the plans were made about 1909 as I recall , when a 1/8 scale model was built for the Museum in their workshop.
Not sure of the cost  today , but it was about 60 Bucks USA back then.
Had to sign a statement that no part of the drawings could be reproduced, or it was a federal offense .
The plans are all in fractions and in 1/8 scale

Rich


----------



## ondriff (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Rich, this sounds interesting,could you give me any idea how to get in touch with the British Museum or any other contacts that I can use.regards Ondriff


----------



## Richard Carlstedt (Jun 1, 2013)

Ondriff

I know the Museum moved some of their archives and library stuff to make room about 15 years ago.
So they don't seem to be at the Kensington location
If this location does not work, I would try the York Museum, where the real locomotive is located.
The model is in London the last I saw it  (1995)
What I found is the link below
http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/about_us/collections/science_library/contact_us.aspx
You should ask for the prints of the 
Stevenson Rocket Locomotive. 
The drawings have number  347 in the title box and then  an alpha character, going from A to I ( 9 drawings)
The first 3 drawings say 10 total dwgs , but the rest say 9, so I assume they revise the count as they went along.
They were made in 1906 and 1907
Hope this helps 
Rich


----------



## Richard Carlstedt (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, I misspelled Stephenson's name I believe .
I forgot to mention that you should tell the museum staff that the drawings is of the Museum model  ( 1/8 scale)
When you go to the York Museum (NRM) they have drawings  for the full size locomotive ( parts , not complete)
Check this out 
http://www.nrm.org.uk/ResearchAndAr...rycollections/IndependentManufacturingCo.aspx

I still believe Kensington should have it
Rich


----------



## Altimores (May 2, 2014)

rklopp said:


> There's a book by Michael R. Bailey and John P. Glithero, The Engineering and History of Rocket ([UK] National Railway Museum. 2000), with enough drawings, sketches, paintings, and photos, from which you could pull together a decent set of plans of your own. I recommend the book.


any idea were I can get a copy of this book I,m interested in building a scale model


----------

